# Sticky  SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's



## Reed Lukens

SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. 

The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places.

The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and once again - Must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, December 31st 2022

*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...

*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
*All entries must be posted into this December 2022 SOTM thread. 
*All forum members and dealers are always welcome to participate in our SOTM's.
*Any other "Threads" started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date (November 30th, 2022) are not eligible.

🌞*Start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


----------



## Ibojoe

Shoot yeah. Let’s go!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

@Cass I see you are back in the shop making scars. Way to go man. Keep up the fight!


----------



## bottlecap

Busy month, we'll see how this goes but here is an official starting point for entry #1. Oversize Sumac fork just cut it down, long dead and dry. Roughly shaped using cutaway disc and flap disc on angle grinder....


----------



## bottlecap

Another entry I'll try to finish, entry # 2 - calling it Half-Ash .
My fishing buddy gave me two nice ash forks from his property and planed them down. 
Going to use one here, together with another sumac fork, split and glued together.
Gives me a nice blank to work with.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I remember once upon a time I started a thread asking something like ‘when is a natty not a natty?’. The summary of that failed post was an esteemed member bouncing a limb off my head with and answer along the lines of, ‘if it came out a tree then it’s a Natty’.
So this piece started out as a maple tree. A guy I know cut a slab out of the tree to sell as a coffee table or something. I bought it and cut it to pieces looking for a natty. Here is my December 2022 entry for the Mother of all Natty’s SOTM Competition. I’m still working it out but it looks just like it should so far. Aside from cutout of the Chalice Blank the Rasp of Righteousness and a 4and1 file got me pretty close to the shape. Insertion of the inserts and a pile of sandpaper is where I’m at today. Please Stand By…!


----------



## Portboy

Ok got a sugar maple 🍁 fork planned down to 23mm left it thick might need a core if the weather lets me get it down .


----------



## Portboy

Ok heck with it I am going split it and core . Just never sure about ttf on a natty better safe than get someone hurt


----------



## Portboy

Ok done for today there split pretty even little hand work see get little closer . Never get perfect by hand but close . See I get a core cut tomorrow get it set up for next weekend


----------



## brucered

Some great looking builds so far.


----------



## bottlecap

Nice stuff goin' on here, great work guys.
More progress on #2...














....


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. Maple is dense enough for a quality baseball bat. I’m using Teak Oil for that reason. If it is good enough for 100year old sailing vessels then it is good enough for my Chalice. It is also ‘easier’ to manage due to the faster curing time than
BLO or Tung Oil. Getting closer!!


----------



## skarrd

Dang!!! guess i better jump on this one


----------



## bottlecap

The Sumac needed some gutting and refilling in spots. Used a paper clip to gut the soft spots then filled it with a mixture of tinted powder, baking soda and super glue. Also still need to get that gap into shape and sand the daylights outta this thing.


































...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The likely complete Mo Chalice #7. Clipped, tabbed, or tied whichever suits the moment. The grain and striping and chatoyance on this frame may be evident in the photo. 95mm wide just like the original design. I’ve already decided I like the tabs n’ tubes the most. To the point I’m wondering if I should profile the forks back about 30degress which will lose the groove and create a ramp for the tabs. Or not. Let’s call my entry #1 done. 🧐


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> The likely complete Mo Chalice #7. Clipped, tabbed, or tied whichever suits the moment. The grain and striping and on this frame may be evident in the photo. 95mm wide just like the original design. I’ve already decided I like the tabs n’ tubes the most. To the point I’m wondering if I should profile the forks back about 30degress which will lose the groove and create a ramp for the tabs. Or not. Let’s call my entry #1 done. 🧐
> View attachment 380716
> View attachment 380717
> View attachment 380718
> View attachment 380719
> View attachment 380720
> View attachment 380721


There ya go Mo looking good man fine chalice 😍


----------



## Portboy

Ok it’s epoxied up see how looks tomorrow morning after work


----------



## skarrd

bottlecap said:


> The Sumac needed some gutting and refilling in spots. Used a paper clip to gut the soft spots then filled it with a mixture of tinted powder, baking soda and super glue. Also still need to get that gap into shape and sand the daylights outta this thing.
> View attachment 380712
> 
> 
> View attachment 380713
> 
> 
> View attachment 380714
> 
> 
> View attachment 380715
> ...


thats gonna be awesome looking


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> The likely complete Mo Chalice #7. Clipped, tabbed, or tied whichever suits the moment. The grain and striping and chatoyance on this frame may be evident in the photo. 95mm wide just like the original design. I’ve already decided I like the tabs n’ tubes the most. To the point I’m wondering if I should profile the forks back about 30degress which will lose the groove and create a ramp for the tabs. Or not. Let’s call my entry #1 done. 🧐
> View attachment 380716
> View attachment 380717
> View attachment 380718
> View attachment 380719
> View attachment 380720
> View attachment 380721


a wicked cool chalice like the option factor on the forks


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Ok it’s epoxied up see how looks tomorrow morning after work
> View attachment 380722


that spalt is gonna look good with that black core


----------



## skarrd

found a possible


----------



## Portboy

Well have a solid piece again cleaned up ready to shape into a can killer 😂 maple 🍁 so pale to the black walnut


----------



## bottlecap

That spalting is crazy cool!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Well have a solid piece again cleaned up ready to shape into a can killer 😂 maple 🍁 so pale to the black walnut
> View attachment 380770
> 
> View attachment 380773
> 
> View attachment 380769
> 
> View attachment 380768
> 
> View attachment 380772
> 
> View attachment 380771


Alrighty. You scored major points with me by using the Black Walnut Core. Even though the rules allow it, I woulda’ rode you like a Saskatchewan Sled dog if you would have used the sole of your boot for that core!!😳🧐🫢🙉🙊🙈🍁


----------



## Portboy

bottlecap said:


> That spalting is crazy cool!


Ya lucked out busting into that branch cool thing I got 3 more them same tree . Just wish I had a bandsaw not wasting as much breaks my heart ❤


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alrighty. You scored major points with me by using the Black Walnut Core. Even though the rules allow it, I woulda’ rode you like a Saskatchewan Sled dog if you would have used the sole of your boot for that core!!😳🧐🫢🙉🙊🙈🍁


Core g10 silly rabbit 🐰 haha . The walnut just a pet project I working on I just comparing the colour it’s not eligible for this month had it almost a year


----------



## bottlecap

Calling this one done. Finished with some stain and paste wax. Sumac and Ash.


----------



## Ibojoe

time to turn the shop red.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Core g10 silly rabbit 🐰 haha . The walnut just a pet project I working on I just comparing the colour it’s not eligible for this month had it almost a year


Huh?? It is isn’t it. So basically a Natty with Bionic Guts.


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Huh?? It is isn’t it. So basically a Natty with Bionic Guts.


Ya figured make it safe


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Well have a solid piece again cleaned up ready to shape into a can killer 😂 maple 🍁 so pale to the black walnut
> View attachment 380770
> 
> View attachment 380773
> 
> View attachment 380769
> 
> View attachment 380768
> 
> View attachment 380772
> 
> View attachment 380771


lookin good man


----------



## skarrd

bottlecap said:


> Calling this one done. Finished with some stain and paste wax. Sumac and Ash.
> View attachment 380795
> View attachment 380796
> 
> 
> View attachment 380797
> View attachment 380798
> 
> 
> View attachment 380799
> View attachment 380800


Well that came out awesome looking


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> View attachment 380803
> 
> time to turn the shop red.


very nice piece there


----------



## skarrd

im gonna put the beginnings here as i probably not gonna get much done the next couple/few days SS wise,,,,,,,kids


----------



## bottlecap

skarrd said:


> Well that came out awesome looking


Thanks!


----------



## Ibojoe

Coming along nicely Skarrd.


----------



## Roll Fast

Didn't think to try and make a Natural but found these two forks way back by the river....
Found a few turkey feathers for our local arrow maker while I was back there!


----------



## bottlecap

Quickie update on entry#1, just rough sketched and cutout...


----------



## brucered

I'll see if I have time and can get anything out of this. I believe it's a Lilac branch from our backyard.










A little difference in fork Diameter  . This wood is HARD. I always do my best to keep. The center of the fork spiral/rings, dead center on both forks. Just a pet peeve of mine










Stabalizing some cracks before I get too far ahead of myself


----------



## SlingScott

I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. Just used a hand saw, a couple of rasps and some 120 grit sandpaper.

I hope this is OK as I don't have rough fork pics.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SlingScott said:


> I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree.
> 
> I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics.


I dunno? From here it looks a lot like that S. African Voodoo Vine I've heard some of the guys talking about.


----------



## brucered

Made some progress. Slimmed down the size. I think I'm going to get deep enough into the wood to pull out a little of the purple.

As usual, it's not going to look anything like I planned it would when I started.


----------



## SlingScott

The Knotty Natty.
This is a small Apple tree branch that I had, so I left the bark on and only removed it where it came off easily. I smoothed the knots, but left them and they fit right in my finger grooves. The bottom fork (stripped one) also has a little bend in it and forms a perfect thumb rest/support.
It's a tiny little guy, 48mm fork width with 30mm inside. Got my 1/4" bands on it.


----------



## skarrd

I like it ,got some character


----------



## Portboy

I got get over this suck attack about the cold 🥶 weather get back on track this project 😢🥶


----------



## devils son in law

Here's a Hickory fork sent to me by my friend, the Old Iowan. I peeled the bark last week and have been slowly getting it into shape.
I'm cutting some band grooves this morning.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I've a had a Beech natty drying since spring.

It started cracking; so, I wood glued and clamped it in an effort to minimize the damage.

I used it in this month's Natty competition.











I hacked it kinda flat with my machete.

















I took the bark off with my Sloyd knife.










I sketched the general outline from my HMH.










I sawed off some of the excess.









I used my portable spindle sander to hog off the rest and to get it to the general shape.









I made a few measurements to sketch back into shape.









I then used a rasp, file, and sandpaper to get to a final product.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

A dip in the Teak oil.
















Excess oil wiped off.
















Ready for banding.









Done. 19x11x.4 SimpleShot black. I'll be shooting 3/8" clay.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Credit to Matt Redding for the Hedgerow Mini Hunter. One of my favorite designs.


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> I've a had a Beech natty drying since spring.
> 
> It started cracking; so, I wood glued and clamped it in an effort to minimize the damage.
> 
> I used it in this month's Natty competition.
> 
> View attachment 381093
> 
> 
> 
> I hacked it kinda flat with my machete.
> View attachment 381094
> View attachment 381095
> 
> 
> 
> I took the bark off with my Sloyd knife.
> View attachment 381097
> 
> 
> 
> I sketched the general outline from my HMH.
> View attachment 381098
> 
> 
> 
> I sawed off some of the excess.
> View attachment 381099
> 
> 
> I used my portable spindle sander to hog off the rest and to get it to the general shape.
> View attachment 381100
> 
> 
> I made a few measurements to sketch back into shape.
> View attachment 381101
> 
> 
> I then used a rasp, file, and sandpaper to get to a final product.
> View attachment 381102


i recognize that machete ,i love the cold steel cutters ,nice frame coming alomg there as well


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> View attachment 381104
> 
> 
> View attachment 381105
> View attachment 381106
> View attachment 381107
> 
> 
> A dip in the Teak oil.
> View attachment 381108
> View attachment 381109
> 
> 
> Excess oil wiped off.
> View attachment 381110
> View attachment 381111
> 
> 
> Ready for banding.
> View attachment 381112
> 
> 
> Done. 19x11x.4 SimpleShot black. I'll be shooting 3/8" clay.
> View attachment 381113


well Dang! that did come out nice awesome job


----------



## skarrd

well here is my first entry dont know when i will get to shoot it,but it will be ready whenever


----------



## bottlecap

Loving these different styles and excellent slings, guys!
A guy at work showed some interest so I asked him if he'd like to bring one home to shoot a bit and he agreed. I was thinking of bringing in one from my little collection but when I got home Tuesday I went down to the shop and checked out my drying wall and found the perfect little Ash(I think) fork. Didn't take a heck of a lot of shaping to get it into a generic, comfortable little shooter. Worked on it Tuesday night and got her almost done yesterday morning.
I'll band it up and throw in a container of ammo and make it a little Christmas surprise for him.
One coat of BLO setting in now and I'll paste wax it when I get home from work today.
I didn't think to pop a date tag in there so maybe this one doesn't qualify technically (?) but here is proposed entry #3.
I'll post some final banded pics soon...
















































....


----------



## Roll Fast

cpu_melt_down said:


> Credit to Matt Redding for the Hedgerow Mini Hunter. One of my favorite designs.
> View attachment 381114


Very nice sir!!


----------



## devils son in law

Hickory update....band grooves cut, final sanding and going for a BLO bath.


----------



## brucered

devils son in law said:


> Hickory update....band grooves cut, final sanding and going for a BLO bath.
> View attachment 381137
> View attachment 381138


Oh Boy....that is going to have some nice grain/colours come out, from what I can see.


----------



## andypandy1

Alright boys might as well jump in since there is still some time left in December. Managed to cut this dead piece off of a tree shrub out in the yard, the rest of the shrub is doing great just that little section was dead. I took off the bark and this is what I have so far, we’ll see what she turns out into.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

skarrd said:


> i recognize that machete ,i love the cold steel cutters ,nice frame coming alomg there as well


At that price point, it's hard to beat a Cold Steel machete.

I've beat the crap out of this one. I keep it razor sharp with a big ole bastard file.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

skarrd said:


> well Dang! that did come out nice awesome job


Thanks! It shoots nice too


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Roll Fast said:


> Very nice sir!!


Thank you!


----------



## brucered

Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube.

Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down.

Have I mentioned how much I hate working with Epoxy? It was much easier when I didn't bother with lanyard tubes, but I do like them after it's done.


----------



## Portboy

Ok got the ball going again grooves hacked in 😉 now to blend it all together


----------



## andypandy1

Ok boys looks like I’m out of this one, didn’t pass the vice strength test and don’t have another dry fork laying around. Good luck gentlemen some fine looking frames on this thread.


----------



## Portboy

andypandy1 said:


> Ok boys looks like I’m out of this one, didn’t pass the vice strength test and don’t have another dry fork laying around. Good luck gentlemen some fine looking frames on this thread.
> View attachment 381197


That’s sucks bud


----------



## andypandy1

Portboy said:


> That’s sucks bud


Yeah man it’s a real bummer, I really liked the grain on it.


----------



## SlingScott

andypandy1 said:


> Ok boys looks like I’m out of this one, didn’t pass the vice strength test and don’t have another dry fork laying around. Good luck gentlemen some fine looking frames on this thread.


Dang, how hard did you pull on that?


----------



## brucered

Banding grooves done.

Laid out with Veritas gauge to ensure both are equal and parallel to top.

Small (tiny) Veritas pull saw to give starting groove

V file & then Round file.


----------



## Portboy

Got outside got some sun ☀ going band test it before hitting it with finish . Left it on chunky side seems to level up nice


----------



## Portboy

Think it’s slap 👋 some finish on . It hits spinners and feels good. This my favourite part seeing how finish does its magic haha think one side going be crazy cool looking


----------



## andypandy1

SlingScott said:


> Dang, how hard did you pull on that?


The same amount of force as the other fork, not to hard but hard enough where any natural should withstand the force.


----------



## Portboy

Ok boys last coat than calling it done


----------



## bottlecap

Beauty!


----------



## Slingshot28

Awesome job @Portboy that looks amazing!


----------



## skarrd

andypandy1 said:


> Yeah man it’s a real bummer, I really liked the grain on it.


still make a PFS out of it


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Ok boys last coat than calling it done
> View attachment 381256
> 
> View attachment 381260
> 
> View attachment 381261
> 
> View attachment 381257
> 
> View attachment 381258
> 
> View attachment 381259


looks amazing,love the spalting


----------



## skarrd

Oky Doky,heres # 2 entry,Crepe Myrtle pfs/gapper


----------



## brucered

Portboy said:


> Ok boys last coat than calling it done
> View attachment 381256
> 
> View attachment 381260
> 
> View attachment 381261
> 
> View attachment 381257
> 
> View attachment 381258
> 
> View attachment 381259


Yowsa! Fantastic work. That wood is awesome.

Ps....I have the same steel wool, amazon.ca special.


----------



## bottlecap

skarrd said:


> Oky Doky,heres # 2 entry,Crepe Myrtle pfs/gapper


Slick execution there,...Nice!!!


----------



## skarrd

bottlecap said:


> Slick execution there,...Nice!!!


Thanks


----------



## Portboy

brucered said:


> Yowsa! Fantastic work. That wood is awesome.
> 
> Ps....I have the same steel wool, amazon.ca special.


I got from a store but help me out here . Why is it you use steel wool rub down a oil finish and not high grit paper ? From I read different? Works a treat tho


----------



## brucered

Portboy said:


> I got from a store but help me out here . Why is it you use steel wool rub down a oil finish and not high grit paper ? From I read different? Works a treat tho


No clue. I'm new to using it.

I never used to do anything in between oil coats. After reading and seeing people use steel wool, I figured I would give it a try and purchased.

I've been using it on my last few frames. It doesn't hurt, but I'm not sure how much it helps either.


----------



## Portboy

brucered said:


> No clue. I'm new to using it.
> 
> I never used to do anything in between oil coats. After reading and seeing people use steel wool, I figured I would give it a try and purchased.
> 
> I've been using it on my last few frames. It doesn't hurt but I'm. It sure how much it helps either.


Haha ok your same as me 🤷‍♂️ from reading stuff guess it’s different than sanding burnish it . Seems wool the thing to do oils lol . Definitely knocks off the shine smooths it out


----------



## skarrd

i use steel wool with the rattle can finishes as it smoothes the "rough" spots out also on the tru oil finishes cause it seems to even out the finishes in between coats


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> i use steel wool with the rattle can finishes as it smoothes the "rough" spots out also on the tru oil finishes cause it seems to even out the finishes in between coats


Ya it definitely helps finish


----------



## bottlecap

Just some update on first entry.


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Ok got the ball going again grooves hacked in 😉 now to blend it all together
> View attachment 381192
> View attachment 381193
> View attachment 381196


 very nicely done Jason. 
I’m really impressed with your work table! That’s some ingenuity right there!
You are a gifted genius 🤣


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> very nicely done Jason.
> I’m really impressed with your work table! That’s some ingenuity right there!
> You are a gifted genius 🤣


Haha what one the portable milk crate vise or car Jack table . Made plate for Jack so we could do a tranny transfusion but turns out make a sweet band groove making table 😊 milk crate vise so much lighter than hauling around the big old one


----------



## skarrd

And number 3 an oak stick shooter


----------



## skarrd

final photo of all 3
top maple and red oak
middle crepe myrtle
bottom oak


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> final photo of all 3
> top maple and red oak
> middle crepe myrtle
> bottom oak
> View attachment 381331


Like the middle guy pretty cool . Well all cool good job bro


----------



## Slingshot28

skarrd said:


> And number 3 an oak stick shooter
> View attachment 381322
> View attachment 381323
> View attachment 381324
> View attachment 381325
> View attachment 381326
> View attachment 381327
> View attachment 381328
> View attachment 381329
> View attachment 381330


Very cool Steven, what do you use to sand the tube holes if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Like the middle guy pretty cool . Well all cool good job bro


Thanks Man,middle ones my fave


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Very cool Steven, what do you use to sand the tube holes if you don't mind me asking?


i just roll up the sand paper in a semi cone shape for the outer edge and a worn out chainsaw file for the inner


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> And number 3 an oak stick shooter
> View attachment 381322
> View attachment 381323
> View attachment 381324
> View attachment 381325
> View attachment 381326
> View attachment 381327
> View attachment 381328
> View attachment 381329
> View attachment 381330


Yea the cool thing is that your style is fully recognizable! I blew through your post and into the photos and thought—-yup that is Steven I am betting—-


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hey thanks for all of the Private Messages asking to see my entry again! 😳🙉🙊🙈🤣


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hey thanks for all of the Private Messages asking to see my entry again! 😳🙉🙊🙈🤣
> View attachment 381352


Awesome 😎 how about some pics out it’s natural habitat. Get some action shots Crow Mo defending his turf 😎😃 against evil vermin


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Awesome 😎 how about some pics out it’s natural habitat. Get some action shots Crow Mo defending his turf 😎😃 against evil vermin


So two problems with that my friend. First is that the temps have hit a dangerous low around here—-41degF—really bad for the skin. Second is that I shipped it out yesterday to one of our esteemed members as a bribe to tell y’all that I really know how to shoot.🎯


----------



## Portboy

MOJAVE MO said:


> So two problems with that my friend. First is that the temps have hit a dangerous low around here—-41degF—really bad for the skin. Second is that I shipped it out yesterday to one of our esteemed member as a bribe to tell y’all that I really know how to shoot.🎯


Aw but of course that’s what happened 🙄 bet dog ate your homework a lot to as well 🤥


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Portboy said:


> Aw but of course that’s what happened 🙄 bet dog ate your homework a lot to as well 🤥


I swear every time I think about shooting a video I recall the day you committed Involuntary Manslaughter on your phone. 😳. I have a plan though. It involves some sketchy shit at the Canadian border so I gotta keep it on the down-low so as not to incriminate any of my brothers in the North. Stay Warm!🖖🏻


----------



## Portboy

Ok i will stop bugging Mo 🤥 
Hey I was looking for a pic of a natty busted on me while back . Felt odd so I gave it a twist not even much and it came apart 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok guys. I’ve got a whopper of a natural that I made for a good friend that’s just starting out. He’s a mountain of a man so I wound up using a big ol white oak fork. Nothing real fancy just tough as nails!
It’s dressed up in Gum rubber and a Flatband double cup pouch.
Thanks for taking a look.






















It’s the biggest fork I’ve ever done 🤣


----------



## brucered

Hunga Munga!

Nice one @Ibojoe


----------



## Roll Fast

This is my first Natty. Didn't expect to be doing this but just happened to find a couple of forks. Y'all know how it goes.
It just seemed to have a natural shape that fit my hand real well and the bark seemed solid enough so I just left it on. Tung oiled it and left it for a couple of weeks to dry off.
Walnut butt cap just to prevent the bottom from splitting and we'll see how long it lasts. 
Really surprised how nice this little "stick" feels!
Not even close to the same league as you guys - you all make amazing slingshots!! This is still fun though. Blizzard outside today so what better than sittin' by the fire finishing another slingshot?
Ed


----------



## brucered

Finished sanding.

60-3000. Really 60 to 1500. Then the increments jump 500 at a time in my sanding pack.

I'll start Danish Oiling tonight.

Shaped:









Sanded:


----------



## bottlecap

Sweet work, gentlemen!


----------



## Portboy

Sweet flips boys ! Hey that snow ya got down there Joe 😳


----------



## Portboy

Calling it done if this storm ever leaves I get a vid up Maple ttf


----------



## Ibojoe

brucered said:


> Finished sanding.
> 
> 60-3000. Really 60 to 1500. Then the increments jump 500 at a time in my sanding pack.
> 
> I'll start Danish Oiling tonight.
> 
> Shaped:
> View attachment 381415
> 
> 
> Sanded:
> View attachment 381413
> 
> 
> View attachment 381414





Portboy said:


> Sweet flips boys ! Hey that snow ya got down there Joe 😳


That’s a stretched Limo right there Bruce. Nicely done. 
Jason you can keep this weather up in the Canada where it belongs!!🤣
We just got a dusting but it got cold!
-16 real degrees last night!


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> That’s a stretched Limo right there Bruce. Nicely done.
> Jason you can keep this weather up in the Canada where it belongs!!🤣
> We just got a dusting but it got cold!
> -16 real degrees last night!


Aw Joe we are getting slammed my fence blow over crazy weather


----------



## Portboy

Portboy said:


> Aw Joe we are getting slammed my fence blow over crazy weather
> View attachment 381443


There’s a huge gain elevator in that pic haha but ya can’t see it


----------



## brucered

Portboy said:


> Aw Joe we are getting slammed my fence blow over crazy weather
> View attachment 381443


Wind is not bad here today in Winnipeg, which is surprising. We did have extreme cold and wind advisory the other day.

It's -21c here, feels like -32c. I'll wait a few days to take photos of my SSOTM submission. I normally do them outside as it's better lighting.


----------



## Portboy

brucered said:


> Wind is not bad here today in Winnipeg, which is surprising. We did have extreme cold and wind advisory the other day.
> 
> It's -21c here, feels like -32c. I'll wait a few days to take photos of my SSOTM submission. I normally do them outside as it's better lighting.


Ya not bad for cold -5 ish just blizzard winds . Out shopping no one out it’s awesome 😎. Stay warm man that’s cold out there


----------



## Roll Fast

brucered said:


> Wind is not bad here today in Winnipeg, which is surprising. We did have extreme cold and wind advisory the other day.
> 
> It's -21c here, feels like -32c. I'll wait a few days to take photos of my SSOTM submission. I normally do them outside as it's better lighting.


Yup. Wonderful people in Winnipeg, terribly cold weather.
It'll get sunny soon. And even colder probably!
Have a great Christmas eh!?


----------



## Reed Lukens

Man... I wish I still had my snow plow... 74°f here today.

Great jobs on some great slingshots guys 🤠🏜 🍻🤶🎅


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yea the cool thing is that your style is fully recognizable! I blew through your post and into the photos and thought—-yup that is Steven I am betting—-


Thanks Mo,
it was me,lol


----------



## brucered

Here is my December entry.

Lilac backyard Natural, hand rasps and files, sanded to 3k, Danish Oil, TBG.

Large surface cracks were stabilized with 2 part epoxy and superglue was used for the finer ones.

Dimensions and specs in photo.

A few build pics:


----------



## brucered

Completed pics:


















































































And my first ever YT short:








Lilac Natural







youtube.com


----------



## Portboy

brucered said:


> Completed pics:
> 
> View attachment 381560
> 
> 
> View attachment 381555
> 
> 
> View attachment 381556
> 
> 
> View attachment 381554
> 
> 
> View attachment 381557
> 
> 
> View attachment 381558
> 
> 
> View attachment 381559
> 
> 
> And my first ever YT short:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Dang fine Canadian frame my man 😍


----------



## andypandy1

Portboy said:


> Dang fine Canadian frame my man 😍





brucered said:


> Completed pics:
> 
> View attachment 381560
> 
> 
> View attachment 381555
> 
> 
> View attachment 381556
> 
> 
> View attachment 381554
> 
> 
> View attachment 381557
> 
> 
> View attachment 381558
> 
> 
> View attachment 381559
> 
> 
> And my first ever YT short:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


that’s a beauty Bruce well done, you won my vote 👍🏻


----------



## Ibojoe

Very nice Bruce as always. She’s smooooooooth !


----------



## bottlecap

Very, very sharp lookin fork there, Nice!


----------



## skarrd

that came out a Beauty


----------



## Sandstorm

brucered said:


> Completed pics:
> 
> View attachment 381560
> 
> 
> View attachment 381555
> 
> 
> View attachment 381556
> 
> 
> View attachment 381554
> 
> 
> View attachment 381557
> 
> 
> View attachment 381558
> 
> 
> View attachment 381559
> 
> 
> And my first ever YT short:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Beautiful transformation. Heck yeah.


----------



## devils son in law

Here's my Hickory fork after a BLO bath and a coat of finish paste wax.


----------



## brucered

That thing is awesome @devils son in law.

I love the color variation and especially the dark knot (?) at the base of the handle on and the one on the fork.


----------



## bottlecap

devils son in law said:


> Here's my Hickory fork after a BLO bath and a coat of finish paste wax.


Looks like he's got on his finest tux! Love it!


----------



## skarrd

devils son in law said:


> Here's my Hickory fork after a BLO bath and a coat of finish paste wax.


good lookin fork,was it Clint eastwood that said"nuthin like a good piece o hickry" in Pale Rider??? thinkin he was right


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my first entry, kind of late, but this month has been up and very down, but I had to try something, so here is a conus I made from a black oak fork I cut last spring. Never made one before, the groove was really hard to do, I used a carving gouge, and mallet, sanded to 800 grit, then some stain . Hope you like it, it was fun,


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry, kind of late, but this month has been up and very down, but I had to try something, so here is a conus I made from a black oak fork I cut last spring. Never made one before, the groove was really hard to do, I used a carving gouge, and mallet, sanded to 800 grit, then some stain . Hope you like it, it was fun,
> View attachment 381710
> View attachment 381711
> View attachment 381712
> View attachment 381713
> View attachment 381714
> View attachment 381715
> View attachment 381716
> View attachment 381717
> View attachment 381718
> View attachment 381719


Nice 👍🏻 I talk to the conous man himself use a 1/2 copper water pipe and heavy git sand paper works well . Need a good groove get fingers locked in . Nice frame Cass


----------



## Cass

Thanks, I have one more coming tomorrow, just waiting to dry!


----------



## Cass

Hi , this is going backwards, Chinese maple? Very hard, cut last spring from my dad's house. G10 black and red, all pinned with nickel silver pins, my logo pin at the bottom, light stain, I really like this one, and didn't expect to do anything, but a couple of beers, I said why not? This will probably be in two posts, I got a new phone, and still learning how to use it.*






























Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















*


----------



## Cass

Ok here is the start!


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Ok here is the start!
> View attachment 381733
> View attachment 381734
> View attachment 381735
> View attachment 381736
> View attachment 381738


Nice one ☝


----------



## zachpress1

Hi guys,
Very late to the game but I have been working on this over the last couple of days.

Now,  off the bat I realise that this puppy ain't wood, so if that kicks me out then so be it. But, I also argue that this is about as natural of a fork as you are going to find.

Crappy little cast fallow antler from a mates place, I really like the ease and versatility of ring shooters so wanted to mimic that. Butt ugly, but shoots well and sits very flat in the pocket, pretty stoked with how it came out.

Also, my first post in a ssotm comp, so I forgot the time card things, date and time should be in metadata of the photos though. No worries if it disqualifies it.

Happy New years from New Zealand!


















































































Edit:
I've just noticed that the file format has the date embedded.
First pic shows start date, 20221230 = 2022, 12, 30

And the rest show the next day 20221231 = 2022, 12, 31


----------



## bottlecap

So unfortunately, just the one finished entry I posted the pics of earlier in the month, have to leave one on the bench and the little ash fork I gave as a gift and forgot to take final pics, D'OH!
Another great month in the SOTM, awesome slings guys!


----------



## Reed Lukens

The December SOTM is officially over. 
Being tnat it's a holiday, I may not get the poll open until tomorrow 🤠
🥳🙃😃 Happy New Year 😃🙃🥳


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry, kind of late, but this month has been up and very down, but I had to try something, so here is a conus I made from a black oak fork I cut last spring. Never made one before, the groove was really hard to do, I used a carving gouge, and mallet, sanded to 800 grit, then some stain . Hope you like it, it was fun,
> View attachment 381710
> View attachment 381711
> View attachment 381712
> View attachment 381713
> View attachment 381714
> View attachment 381715
> View attachment 381716
> View attachment 381717
> View attachment 381718
> View attachment 381719


DANG! that is a beauty,i see a ghost in the finger groove/channel,wicked grain and stain


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Ok here is the start!
> View attachment 381733
> View attachment 381734
> View attachment 381735
> View attachment 381736
> View attachment 381738


very cool nice joining of tips and butt


----------



## Reed Lukens

I got the paper work done, almost ready to post the two polls, but that will be tomorrow.
Lots of great entries this month, here's the group pic -


----------



## brucered

That's a whole lot of wood!







I'm kidding. Nice to see someone thinking outside the box.


----------

